# LGD-4033 - The Strongest SARM



## Elvia1023

*LGD-4033: Packs on Lean Muscle like Testosterone without delivering the Nasty Side Effects.*

You've probably seen the phrase "Testosterone is king" about a million times in the bodybuilding world. I'm certainly not going to argue against this statement, and if I did, you'd probably call me an idiot. That's because injecting testosterone and its synthetic variants (anabolic steroids) leads to significant increases in lean muscle mass and strength. 

This being said, many bodybuilders and researchers are turning to selective androgen receptor modulators (SARMs) as a way to produce the muscle-building effects of testosterone, without the disgusting sides. Originally developed to treat muscle wasting in cancer patients, SARMs are now heralded for increasing lean muscle mass, building strength and enhancing one's overall quality of life.

Of course, not all SARMs are created equal, and some are much more powerful than others. Case in point, LGD-4033 is an extremely powerful SARM that delivers far more muscle-building potential than other non-steroid SARMs. 

LGD-4033 has been put through several studies, including a Phase I Multiple Ascending Dose study. The Phase I research was conducted on 116 healthy male subjects over the course of 21 days. Each male received doses of 0.1, 0.3 or 1.0 mg of LGD-4033 or placebo once a day. The study concluded that LGD-4033 was safe at all three doses, subjects' lean muscle mass increased, strength increased, and no changes in liver function tests, PSA, hematocrit or ECG were seen.

*What Exactly is LGD-4033?*

Sold in liquid form at Superior peptide, LGD-4033 is a non-steroidal, selective androgen receptor modulator that can create anabolic activity in muscles, features a robust selectivity for muscle and bonus versus prostate and sebaceous glands, and demonstrates anti-resorptive and anabolic activity in bones.

*What Benefits does LGD provide? *

LGD-4033 is renowned for its ability to help increase muscle mass and strength. That said many bodybuilders use this SARM during their bulking phase to add size and lean muscle mass. Some bodybuilders have reported gains of 10 pounds or more following an 8-week cycle. Studies have also shown that LGD can reduce body fat at certain dosages and increase the overall well-being.

*What's the Recommended Dosage?*

Many researchers start a dosage of 1 mg per day for up to eight weeks. According to popular bodybuilding forums, bodybuilders in extreme bulking phases have safely taken up to 15 mg per day. Others report topping out at 8-10 mg daily for an 8-week cycle.

*How does LGD-4033 differ from Testosterone and other steroids?*

First off, LGD-4033 is taken orally, which is different from testosterone and anabolic steroids, which are administered through injections. And unlike steroids, this SARM doesn't convert to estrogen, which can cause gyno and water retention, or Dihydrotestosterone, which can lead to acne, hair loss and an enlarged prostate. That said, LGD provides muscle-building capabilities that are similar to steroids, without the same side effects.

*Does LGD-4033 have any Side Effects?*

Although side effects are far milder than testosterone, this SARM can cause a drop in testosterone and sex hormone-binding globulin (SHBG). But the reduction of testosterone and SHBG is dependant on the dosage administered and whether or not one undergoes post-cycle therapy. Amazingly, LGD-4033 hasn't been shown to cause Luteinizing hormone (LH) or follicle-stimulating hormone (FSH) to decrease, meaning recovery after a cycle of LGD is quick.


----------



## Elvia1023

*The safety, pharmacokinetics, and effects of LGD-4033, a novel nonsteroidal oral, selective androgen receptor modulator, in healthy young men.*

Basaria S1, Collins L, Dillon EL, Orwoll K, Storer TW, Miciek R, Ulloor J, Zhang A, Eder R, Zientek H, Gordon G, Kazmi S, Sheffield-Moore M, Bhasin S.

Abstract

BACKGROUND: 

Concerns about potential adverse effects of testosterone on prostate have motivated the development of selective androgen receptor modulators that display tissue-selective activation of androgenic signaling. LGD-4033, a novel nonsteroidal, oral selective androgen receptor modulator, binds androgen receptor with high affinity and selectivity. Objectives. To evaluate the safety, tolerability, pharmacokinetics, and effects of ascending doses of LGD-4033 administered daily for 21 days on lean body mass, muscle strength, stair-climbing power, and sex hormones.

METHODS: 

In this placebo-controlled study, 76 healthy men (21-50 years) were randomized to placebo or 0.1, 0.3, or 1.0 mg LGD-4033 daily for 21 days. Blood counts, chemistries, lipids, prostate-specific antigen, electrocardiogram, hormones, lean and fat mass, and muscle strength were measured during and for 5 weeks after intervention.

RESULTS: 

LGD-4033 was well tolerated. There were no drug-related serious adverse events. Frequency of adverse events was similar between active and placebo groups. Hemoglobin, prostate-specific antigen, aspartate aminotransferase, alanine aminotransferase, or QT intervals did not change significantly at any dose. LGD-4033 had a long elimination half-life and dose-proportional accumulation upon multiple dosing. LGD-4033 administration was associated with dose-dependent suppression of total testosterone, sex hormone-binding globulin, high density lipoprotein cholesterol, and triglyceride levels. follicle-stimulating hormone and free testosterone showed significant suppression at 1.0-mg dose only. Lean body mass increased dose dependently, but fat mass did not change significantly. Hormone levels and lipids returned to baseline after treatment discontinuation.

CONCLUSIONS: 

LGD-4033 was safe, had favorable pharmacokinetic profile, and increased lean body mass even during this short period without change in prostate-specific antigen. Longer randomized trials should evaluate its efficacy in improving physical function and health outcomes in select populations.


----------



## Elvia1023

LDG-4033 would be a great first cycle imo.


----------



## Elvia1023

I have just ordered some so excited to try it out


----------



## Elvia1023

My LGD-4033 came today  I think I will start at 5mg pre workout. I don't like to start 2 things at once (LR3 and LGD in this example) so perhaps I should leave the LGD for a few days so I can access the LR3 best. I am feeling impatient though


----------



## Elvia1023

I started my LGD today. Due to work (got home at 5am) it messed my sleeping pattern a bit. I took a large dose of peps pre bed and basically woke up feeling like I had hibernated. Anyway I missed the gym but thought I would start so dosed 5mg. I definitely felt it within an hour. It could be unrelated but I had a very mild headache for about 10 mins. I never get headaches and I hadn't taken anything else so it may have been the LGD. You should never go by side effects but if anything that is a good thing. I always find I feel the things that work best more than things that don't perform. That goes for aas or peps or anything. If it is strong your body should react even if that reaction is mild. So that could be anything from increased libido, tiredness, facial flushing, nausea etc. I definitely felt it but obviously will have to wait a few weeks to access it's effectiveness.

I will dose 5mg 2moro before I train


----------



## Elvia1023

The LGD was great but I had a break from everything. Gonna add it back in next week. My strength increased a lot on LGD as did my recovery from training.


----------



## *Bio*

Elvia1023 said:


> The LGD was great but I had a break from everything. Gonna add it back in next week. My strength increased a lot on LGD as did my recovery from training.



What about weight gain?


----------



## Elvia1023

*Bio* said:


> What about weight gain?



I wasn't on it for long but I did go up in weight. I lowered my doses too so it would have been the LGD. Nothing dramatic but I definitely noticed the difference when I stopped. I think this could be amazing if ran for say 8 weeks.


----------



## Elvia1023

I will restart this in about 2 weeks. I can't wait


----------



## Elvia1023

Gonna restart my LGD-4033. I will dose 5mg pre workout today. I have the day off so can take my time getting ready and really push it in the gym. I will work up to 10mg per day so things should get good


----------



## Elvia1023

I ended up dosing half a dropper pre workout so 7.5mg. I can't say what difference it made as I took quite a few things pre workout yesterday. I did have an amazing workout though but that will be from the cocktail of things I took (pre workout, PGE-1, 3-MHD, MINDFUEL and LGD-4033). I tend to keep things very simple and that is a lot of stuff but the mix felt great. I will carry on dosing the LGD at 7.5mg per day.


----------



## *Bio*

I'm going to stack S4 and LGD-4033.  I hope it has a nice synergistic effect!  I'll let you know what happens.  I have a little over a month before back surgery.  Hopefully I can strengthen everything and have a great recovery!!


----------



## Elvia1023

*Bio* said:


> I'm going to stack S4 and LGD-4033.  I hope it has a nice synergistic effect!  I'll let you know what happens.  I have a little over a month before back surgery.  Hopefully I can strengthen everything and have a great recovery!!



Sounds like a plan. I know a few guys who rate S4 as no.1 when it comes to SARMS. I have never used it and probably wouldn't due to the vision side effects. Even though everyone says they return back to normal after usage. I am blind as it is so probably not the best side effect for me! I know JJ loved that combo.


----------



## Elvia1023

I can already feel my aggression going up. This stuff really is great for the gym. I don't know if I have become more of a pussy cos I am struggling to keep this in my mouth when dosing. It's the same bottle I used last time. We use grain alcohol for our research liquids for increased absorption. But this one is the strongest I have used by far. My eyes were even watering holding in under my tongue for 3 mins


----------



## Elvia1023

I am taking a few things so in no way am I attributing my recent training to LGD but I have to say the combo I am using now is giving me the best workouts ever. LGD has increased my aggression, inj adrol my pumps/fullness and caffeine for my drive and energy. Training could not be better (apart from not being able to squat, stiff leg deadlift, bent over row etc etc etc)


----------



## localexpert

Elvia1023, thanks for all the info, I been buying peptides since may from superior. I'm on MK-677 for the last 3 months, stuffs amazing, I'm just starting to skin improvement. Collagen has a long turnover rate and I'm 46. I'm also on Ostarine which is straight up awesome for the past 2.5 months. And also TB500 which goes without saying...pretty Effin amazing. I have LGD on hand, so my question is, how long after I stop my Ostarine cycle can I start LGD? Thanks.


----------



## localexpert

Bump'


----------



## Elvia1023

localexpert said:


> Elvia1023, thanks for all the info, I been buying peptides since may from superior. I'm on MK-677 for the last 3 months, stuffs amazing, I'm just starting to skin improvement. Collagen has a long turnover rate and I'm 46. I'm also on Ostarine which is straight up awesome for the past 2.5 months. And also TB500 which goes without saying...pretty Effin amazing. I have LGD on hand, so my question is, how long after I stop my Ostarine cycle can I start LGD? Thanks.



Really sorry I missed this matey. That's great you are loving all the products. To be honest you don't need to wait at all and could simply go from one to another. But I would recommend having at least few weeks off in between the two. They can suppress you so even a slightly longer break (such as 6 weeks) could be best. Are you running anything else (aas)? Start low with the LGD and gradually move up in dose over time.


----------



## localexpert

Elvia1023 said:


> Really sorry I missed this matey. That's great you are loving all the products. To be honest you don't need to wait at all and could simply go from one to another. But I would recommend having at least few weeks off in between the two. They can suppress you so even a slightly longer break (such as 6 weeks) could be best. Are you running anything else (aas)? Start low with the LGD and gradually move up in dose over time.



Thanks for the response. I will wait 2 weeks or so, I gotta tell you, Ostarine is my favorite. I'm not running any AAS, I jumped on this peptide stuff and I don't ever want to go back to AAS. I'm real happy with peptides (I'm 46). I just started BPC157 and that stuff is off the charts, I had a IT band injury that was nagging me, after one week its totally gone, effin unbelievable!! I also have GW1516 but I been scared off a little because of all the talk about cancer etc. So I'm holding off on that for now until I learn a little more.


----------



## Elvia1023

localexpert said:


> Thanks for the response. I will wait 2 weeks or so, I gotta tell you, Ostarine is my favorite. I'm not running any AAS, I jumped on this peptide stuff and I don't ever want to go back to AAS. I'm real happy with peptides (I'm 46). I just started BPC157 and that stuff is off the charts, I had a IT band injury that was nagging me, after one week its totally gone, effin unbelievable!! I also have GW1516 but I been scared off a little because of all the talk about cancer etc. So I'm holding off on that for now until I learn a little more.



How are you finding things now matey?


----------



## localexpert

Elvia1023 said:


> How are you finding things now matey?



I like the LGD 4033, but not as much as Ostarine. I still take TB500 for maintenance once a month...and the MK is everyday. Love it all. It would be great if they had a peptide for vitamin E to keep prolactin in check, thats the one thing that really spikes for me. I know taking regular vitamin e helps but most of it is lost through the gut.


----------



## Elvia1023

localexpert said:


> I like the LGD 4033, but not as much as Ostarine. I still take TB500 for maintenance once a month...and the MK is everyday. Love it all. It would be great if they had a peptide for vitamin E to keep prolactin in check, thats the one thing that really spikes for me. I know taking regular vitamin e helps but most of it is lost through the gut.



How high do you think you will go with the LGD-4033? I am very curious what high doses would do. I imagine it would be like high dosed masteron in terms of results (physique wise).


----------



## robertscott

Just found this, interesting stuff.

Any opinion on using this to bridge between steroid cycles, or is it too suppressive?


----------



## Elvia1023

robertscott said:


> Just found this, interesting stuff.
> 
> Any opinion on using this to bridge between steroid cycles, or is it too suppressive?



It could be used but to me it's too suppressive. I would go with gh peptides (mk-677 etc) and possibly slin for a bridge.


----------



## robertscott

Elvia1023 said:


> It could be used but to me it's too suppressive. I would go with gh peptides (mk-677 etc) and possibly slin for a bridge.



cool, I was thinking of running it for the 8 weeks or so before my next cycle, but if that'll mean just another 8 weeks of shutdown I'd probably just be better off doing a 16 week cycle!

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Elvia1023

robertscott said:


> cool, I was thinking of running it for the 8 weeks or so before my next cycle, but if that'll mean just another 8 weeks of shutdown I'd probably just be better off doing a 16 week cycle!
> 
> Thanks for your help.



I would just add it into your next cycle. You should be impressed.


----------



## robertscott

Elvia1023 said:


> I would just add it into your next cycle. You should be impressed.



my next cycle is 250mg test E eod, 50mg dbol/day.

Do you not think that adding a SARM on top of that would be overkill?


----------

